# hand vs foot speed control?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

I've pretty much decided on the Craftsman GT5000 garden tractor, but I have one possible issue. The speed control (i.e., accelerator) for the automatic is a hand control, not a foot control. How do you GT5000 owners find this works? Seems like a foot pedal would be more convenient. Also, to switch between forward and reverse requires pulling the hand control through a curve and seems a bit awkward and slow.

How does this speed control work when you're doing things like shoveling snow, requiring a lot of back and forth, as well as using a hand to control the plow? Or using a Johnny Dump?

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Realist let me offer my welcome to Tractor Forum! 
:friends: :cheers: I am not a GT5000 owner but many folks find the treadle style foot pedal very cumbersome for sustained use and I would imagine that the dual pedal style many of the newer CUT's are going to is more costly. Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup: I am sure some of the GT5000 owners will jump in here right quick!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum realist..

I agree foot pedals are much more convenient than hand pedals..


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

IMO the concept of the hand control is very good, especially if you're doing a lot of forward/reverse work. But, I just can't figure out why in the world they screwed it up by putting in that awful zig-zag slot/gate for the lever.........it's dumb! I'll order a new bezel(slot/gate) and I'm going to modify it to suit my taste. Just getting rid of those two idiot knubs would help a lot.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Realist
I don't own one i have a Cub so i am used to the foot controls. I did use an old Cub Cadet that had a hand control once but it didn't have that curve you are talking about and i didn't have a problem with it. That curve may be on there for some safety reason the way things are today. They have a whole bunch of GT5000 owner on here and I'm sure they will be with you shortly. Again Welcome:friends: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I have a GT5000 and the hand shift works just fine for me. All of my prior Craftsman had the same control so it was an easy mode for me to use. I find abolsutely NO problem with it whatsoever. It is extremely smooth and easy to use.

Andy
encil sm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a handshift on my White. Its not bad but I only use mine for mowing big yard so its at one speed usually. Had a handshift on the dash on my gramps old deere. Didnt like that but miss that mower


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an older GT('97) but I find the hand control quite nice. It's constant cruise control until you move it. The older ones don't have as bad a zig zag pattern. In time you will get use to it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My Ingersoll's have hand speed control. The first time, or two I used it, it was a little strange, now It feels weird using anything else.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Realist… Welcome to the forum.

I like the hand control on my GT5000. But that’s me.
I guess when it comes to hand / foot controls there are pro’s and 
con’s to both. Yes you do have to use the same hand to lift the 
plow and the motion lever, but it’s no big deal. When plowing
snow, I usually have my hand on the motion lever so I can stop
moving forward when I need to. Then I start creeping backwards
before lifting the plow (off-loads the plow and makes lifting easier).
As the tractor moves back, just lift the plow, then shift you hand
back to the motion lever and speed up in reverse.

On the up side, when mowing it’s just set it and forget it. 
I think I would have more issues with keeping my foot in one
position for two hours while mowing than the added second 
needed to raise the plow. Also don’t worry about Willie’s issue
with the nubs on the motion slot gate, he just got his tractor. 
After you use it awhile you don’t even notice the nubs are there.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the dual foot control bet. It is at times a bit of a hassle, as I often have found myself backing up and sometimes just bump the wrong pedal, but for the most part the foot control gets my vote.
The hand control IMHO takes up the use of a hand, and since you always need one hand on the wheel, and the other hand on a cold one, this could present a big problem when you need to take a drink and change directions at the same time:dazed: 

Maybe I could just get one of those camel paks and fill it with the good stuff and be totally hands free when it comes to hoisting a cold one on those long hot days..........oops, yes, I know, drinking and driving (mowing) does not mix.......

Really though I prefer the foot, as there are times you want to raise the deck and move and turn change direction etc and most of the time your feet are just there doing nothing.


----------



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a GT 5000 and like the hand control. My (short) wife can't depress the brake pedal, but loves the hand control. She has no problem steering one handed while change speed or direction either.

The only time I wish for a foot control is when I'm doing something that requires a lot of raising and lowering an implement, such as blade work in a small area, or fine tunning the height of a box blade. During those jobs, I do the same thing aegt5000 does, just let the tractor creep along whlile I make the adjustment.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! Glad I found this forum!

Anyway, it sounds like enough people either prefer or can get used to the hand control that it's not going to be much of an issue. I feel relieved. The GT5000 ($2500) compared to the competition is the best value so it's staying on my #1 slot for now. I just hope there's some in stock when I go to buy. 

Thanks!


----------

